# JH Performance Boats



## TXredfisherman (Apr 13, 2012)

Does anyone have a personal experience with these boats? Previous owners possibly? I'm very interested in these boats but dont know much about them. I wanted to get an unbiased opinion on how you guys feel about them. I really like the way they look. They appear to run shallow, but be able to handle the chop from bays or lakes very well all while staying dry. I dont know if this is 100% true but I like what I see. It's all about performance though. Let me know what you guys think.


----------



## Court (Jul 16, 2011)

If you do a search on here you can come up with quite a bit of info. on them but I own a 2011 24' JH with a Yamaha 225 SHO & it is everything that you mentioned & then some-Best boat I have ever owned & I have tested just about all of them-There are many other excellent boats but personally I love this boat & it's easy on the eyes too-You can PM me if you would like for me to go into more detail.


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

x2 on what Court said. I love mine and John and Bob and Sport Marine are great to deal with.


----------



## TXredfisherman (Apr 13, 2012)

Which model do you have?


----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

I like this one!!


----------



## TXredfisherman (Apr 13, 2012)

Thats very nice but too big and most likely out of my budget.


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

flatsmaster14 said:


> I like this one!!
> 
> View attachment 488663


NICE! That's Bob looking pretty happy in that rig.


----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

If I was in the market for a boat like that it would be a jh, I think they are faster and look better than the explorer


----------



## Fishaholic (Jan 9, 2005)

I have a B240 and love it. Smooth, dry, and shallow it does whatever I want and more. PM me if you have any questions.


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

flatsmaster14 said:


> I like this one!!
> 
> View attachment 488663


So do I.


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

All I can focus on are those two toe-stumping raised hatches on the front deck. Only in Texas do we let a lot of builders get by with that.


----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

Stuart said:


> All I can focus on are those two toe-stumping raised hatches on the front deck. Only in Texas do we let a lot of builders get by with that.


Yep that is something they need to change!


----------



## Bottom Finder (Dec 4, 2006)

Stuart said:


> All I can focus on are those two toe-stumping raised hatches on the front deck. Only in Texas do we let a lot of builders get by with that.


Pick your feet up:walkingsm


----------



## Court (Jul 16, 2011)

Bottom Finder said:


> Pick your feet up:walkingsm


 I agree with pick your feet up


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

I have the B240 with a 250 SHO. 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

LouieB said:


> So do I.


I can see why you like it...

LOL

nice ads come with jh boats


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

Bottom Finder said:


> Pick your feet up:walkingsm


Nope. They put those on because they are cheap and fast. Pay $40k plus for a boat and I personally expect more. If you don't then that's okay too.


----------



## bouy37 (Jun 18, 2008)

Stuart said:


> All I can focus on are those two toe-stumping raised hatches on the front deck. Only in Texas do we let a lot of builders get by with that.


I agree with you Stuart. Smooth molded hatches looks 10 times better.


----------



## J0E (Apr 25, 2012)

B240 with the 250 SHO...comfortable enough to ride 30 miles across open water to the Chandeluer islands...and then run skinny once I get there.


----------



## Bradagorda (Mar 23, 2006)

Had a 21" with 150 Etec. Awesome boat.


----------



## Agdud07 (Jan 31, 2012)

Been waiting on mine what seems like forever now. (end of june) Nice stable boats, good storage layout and as far as price it was much more reasonably priced than other builders.


----------



## TXredfisherman (Apr 13, 2012)

Any idea on what a stock 19ft with a 130 etec on back would cost me?


----------



## Superduty (Dec 13, 2006)

*J&H Boat*

I have a 2010 B-210 with an 150 Etec with a T-top made by SAW in Victoria, wonderful boat, it's solid built, only regret was not getting the 175 E-tech. Bob and John worked hard to get the boat rigged as I wanted it to be. Great Boat


----------



## Mallard Mafia (Nov 25, 2012)

What is the price point for a B240 with standard options? I might go over to SM on Monday. They have a nice one for sale, but it has a 200 E-Tec on it, don't want a evinrude, and 200 on the 24' seems a little under powered? Thoughts Please...What are the speeds with the 225 or 250 SHO? I am looking for a good family boat, but a boat that will run when I'm by myself or with the buddies and we are trying to get from Point A to B.


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

MM I have the 24JH with a 250SHO. As John at Sport Marine told me...you don't have any more room for options because of everything you have put on the boat. T-Top, Trolling motor, powerpole, stereo system, Garmin 5208, 4 batteries, on board charger, LED lighting,... my point is that my numbers are not based on a stripped down boat.

Normal use:
4-5 guys, full fishing gear, fuel, food, etc.. at 4800 rpm's I am running 45 mph which is my normal cruising speed. at 5300 rpm's I am running 50 mph. At 5900 rpms I am running 57 mph- however the boat is running on the "edge" as I call it and I very rarely run it this way. Most of my time is at 4000-4800 rpms.

It is an extremely dry boat and VERY smooth. My wife has ruptured discs in her neck and it is the only boat that I have owned that she truly enjoys riding in because her neck isn't sore when she gets off the boat.

As far as the power is concerned: I would always recommend to go with the 250 especially if you plan on keeping the boat any length of time...meaning the extra difference in $$$ between the 200-225-250 spread over 5-10 years won't be noticeable. If you are a guy that flips boats every 2 years or so and concerned about the cost difference then that might not be the way to go for yourself. 

To me having the 250 wasn't about the top end speed but the fact that I can maintain my 45 mph cruising speed at a much lower rpm than using the 200 or 225. Good luck in your decisions.


----------



## Nero3662 (Oct 3, 2011)

I just sold mine which is similar to the below but more options. Great boat and great company to work with. Getting bigger boat.

Here is one for sale.

Http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=455932&highlight=Jh



txredfisherman18 said:


> Does anyone have a personal experience with these boats? Previous owners possibly? I'm very interested in these boats but dont know much about them. I wanted to get an unbiased opinion on how you guys feel about them. I really like the way they look. They appear to run shallow, but be able to handle the chop from bays or lakes very well all while staying dry. I dont know if this is 100% true but I like what I see. It's all about performance though. Let me know what you guys think.


----------



## scott2589 (Aug 31, 2011)

Couldn't ask for better folks to do business with than the Schuberts. I'm looking forward to the day I can afford an Outlaw!


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

Great people to deal with who build a great boat.
You will not be disappointed.


----------



## Duke (Dec 27, 2007)

Here's mine, 2004 B210. Love this boat!


----------



## Kwhitley (Nov 28, 2009)

Louie b, what's the performance numbers on that outlaw. Sharp rig.


----------



## Agdud07 (Jan 31, 2012)

Spots, what kind of prop are you running? I can't get more than 52 out of mine (b240 w/250 sho) with full load, but my hole shot is awesome. I'm running a 21 bauman 4 blade. Been running about 36 at 3800 and getting awesome fuel mileage.


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

a 3 blade Tempest in 21 pitch with a little cup...Got it from Louie..he can look up my file and tell you exactly what he did to it.


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Sweet ride!


----------

